# Looking for a tow car check out Tow Car's of the year



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Skoda Octavia wins Tow Car of the year










The all-new ŠKODA Octavia has been honoured as 'Tow Car of the Year 2013' by a panel of industry and media experts. It was voted number one from a list of 46 vehicles. The car only arrived in ŠKODA showrooms on 16 March and this is its first award.

Dacia Duster wins budget tow car










Mazda 6 win best Petrol Tow car










Passat Estate Sport 2.0-litre 177 PS TDI BlueMotion Technology, won the '1425-1579 kg' class










Honda's new Civic 1.6 i-DTEC ES has scooped the Green Award at the 2013










Jaguar XF Sportbrake 3.0 V6 Diesel Premium Luxury was named best-in-class 1725-1899kg category










and

Discovery 4 named winner of 2013 Tow Car Awards' 1,900kg+ category


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I better confess know i used to have a caravan, please no PM's What Caravan, but my 110TDi Sport passat at the time was a great tow car was on limit with weight but if properly leveled and loaded , very stable went to york and all over the place great when kids very young


----------

